# Somali Solider:  "I Killed Bin Laden!"



## Marauder06 (Jun 14, 2011)

OK, that's not really what he said, but he did get an important kill:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43399631/ns/world_news-africa/



> "I'm happy that I killed the troublemaker. Somalis' prayers and blessings are enough," Hassan told AP in a telephone interview. "He has caused a lot of trouble in the country."



I hope for his sake he gets some of that reward money and GTFOs from Somalia before he ends up getting his head sawn off live on Al Jazeera.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 14, 2011)

And they dont have any problem showing his picture I see.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 16, 2011)

We've been after the guy for a long time.  Funny how things end.


----------

